# 2290 case Replacing Hyd Pump Bevel Drive Gears



## storm (May 27, 2020)

Hi All .. New guy. Hope im in the right spot to post... So All hydraulics and drive went out on the 2290 tractor.. We have taken out the main drive shaft and the bevel gear on the main shaft coming from the front We did this All from the rear without removing cab and splitting tractor.. Now we need to remove the 90 degree bevel gear coming from the pump.. Question 1. Does it not come out front the inside of the case or do we need to remove the pump to remove the gear ? Yes the gears are shot.

Another issue we have is a slight vibration when the power shift is in 3rd. We were told it could possibly be some loose bolts in the power shift something..(not sure) ? Anyone hear of this issue ? Was told these bolts were and can be upgraded to larger bolts. This came from a very reliable mechanic that passed away. To do this we will need to split the tractor for sure. any other possibilities of vibration would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance .. Dave..


----------

